# Radio Holland PDRH



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Late 50's I did a supernumary "cruise" Liverpool to Singapore on one of Blue Funnel's Dutch subsidiary (Oceaan SM) ships Teiresias/PHXB ex UK Silver Line kitted out with Mimco Oceanspan Mk of the time with Mercury and Electra receiver combo etc..
Great ship, great crowd and great feeder..
What I didn't know was all Oceaan SM RO's were not BF direct employ but from Dutch radio company Radio Holland..
Unlike the myriad of private radio colleges dotted throughout the UK and Rep of Ireland, it would appear Radio Holland was not only responsible for supplying Dutch flag ships their RO's and radio equipment but also the Netherlands sole RO training establishment...


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Lovely bit of vertical integration there....


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

At one time Teiresias /PHXB was on what we knew as the De la Rama run, Europe/USA/Far East via Panama/Pacific and working PCH direct all the time on HF no mean feat with only a 85W Oceanspan ! 
Another thing from memory the PDRH RO's braid am sure was on a red background... 
Very impressive.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> At one time Teiresias /PHXB was on what we knew as the De la Rama run, Europe/USA/Far East via Panama/Pacific and working PCH direct all the time on HF no mean feat with only a 85W Oceanspan !
> Another thing from memory the PDRH RO's braid am sure was on a red background...
> Very impressive.


Cross trained as Doctors! Very impressive.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Funny you should say that !
When free-lance the Greeks if they thought they'd copped a dose of the "John Knox" preferred to come to "Markoni" (discretion but no previous experience) rather than the Mate who was in charge of medical matters..


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

How did Markoni fix it? Application of a hot soldering iron? 😩


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No, Radio-therapy of course.

(In the 50's there was still a hangover from the days when anything radioactive had an allure of 'must be good'. I had a verucca 'done' with radiotherapy).


----------



## johan.spek49 (9 mo ago)

SHMRH – Schepen telegrafie telefonie mobilofonie beveiliging (pdrh.nl)

That is the website of: *Radio Holland Historical Material Foundation* 
Site is in Dutch and in English.
Please have a look.

Regards, Johan.


----------

